# Over $11 Million In Marijuana Plants Seized



## mojosat (May 29, 2008)

I have quite a few friends there. Not quite sure how you would keep 9,300 plants well hidden.


*CHEROKEE COUNTY, Ga. -- *Cherokee County officials seized more than 9,300 marijuana plants with a street value of more than $11 million Wednesday in the northern part of the county. 

Acting on a tip, officials discovered two "well hidden" marijuana fields. Agents with the Cherokee Multi-Agency Narcotics Squad said it appears the operation had been ongoing for several years. 

The discovery is the largest marijuana grow operation in the history of the Cherokee Multi-Agency Narcotics Squad. 

No arrests have been made. The investigation is continuing.

hxxp://www.wsbtv.com/news/16426995/detail.html?rss=atl&psp=news


----------



## snuggles (May 29, 2008)

Is that your field Mojostat LOL? Wow ballsy move that's for sure. Let's hope they don't find anyone, sounds like they have some landscaping to do...The DEA is good at landscaping, a little overpaid but they can sure weed.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 29, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> The DEA is good at landscaping, a little overpaid but they can sure weed.


 :rofl: that made me bubble beer in my nose cause i was thinking the same thing


----------



## LowRider (May 30, 2008)

makes me wounder how many fields were there


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 30, 2008)

*holy ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Thai_User (May 30, 2008)

Apparently, thank god, it appears the DEA is stupid. Time and time again we see these seizures with no arrests. Why don't they wait until harvest? I mean how do you harvest 9000 plants without causing a scene in the first place? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## snuggles (May 30, 2008)

Hey Man what do you expect, they only got like 18 billion to fight The War on Drugs.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 30, 2008)

I guess they now have 11 million more>


----------



## johnmusic88 (Jun 4, 2008)

that's ridiculous...wish i would have found it first


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 4, 2008)

lets not talk about it ok.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 4, 2008)

they were baby plants "valued" at 1.2k a piece.....they are worthless on the street being so young....no buds on them yet.

i feel crappy after reading this article put it that way....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 4, 2008)

helis suck


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 4, 2008)

sucks to have done all that planting just to lose it all


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 4, 2008)

yea for pond jumpers id bet!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 4, 2008)

ya i hear u


----------



## snuggles (Jun 5, 2008)

Yet that 11 million will be reported, regardless of the fact that it had no street value. Who are the real creeps who are the real liars, who is doing the real damage?


----------

